# 1DX - The Workhorse?



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 28, 2013)

So I was reading the rumor on Canon's roadmap for 2013 and got me to thinking... Is the 1DX really Canon's workhorse?

I'm a beginning fashion and beauty photographer that is working to get bigger and higher profile jobs. I currently have a 5D Mark II which has served me quite well for many things in this arena. However it's not as great an all-arounder that I would like for my non-fashion jobs which helps circulate my name and get me some additional income.

The 5D Mark III is a great camera. But the lack of a user-replaceable focus-screen and no pro body is a downside. It's fast enough and the AF is more than adequate. But not sure if it's something I would be happy with for 4 or more years. Which is what I expect from a pro camera.

The 1DX is what I want except that it doesn't have the higher MP of the 5D series. Well, I was a little disappointed when it didn't have built-in WiFi... But overall, it's pretty darn nice. The way I look at it, as long as I have the appropriate lens, it can pretty much handle anything I throw at it. Which would allow me to take more jobs that I know technical limitations won't be an issue.

However, I'm a little concerned about the 18MP. For publication in large format magazines, I think 18MP would still be fine. For fashion and beauty, is there a big advantage to go with 22MP? The only step-up I see would be Medium Format which I don't see a need for at least a couple of years. How much of an advantage would that be over a 1DX/5D3 in the fashion/beauty markets?


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 28, 2013)

18 MP should be sufficient for just about anything you do. If it will be blown up be sure to frame it as such. I shoot skiing and snowboarding (with a little fashion mixed in for local pubs) and have never had an issue with the 18mp out of my 7D being "too small". 22.1 in my 5D3 works great... love the camera and with a grip it feels solid as can be.


----------



## Meh (Jan 28, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> 1DX... overall, it's pretty darn nice.



Yep, pretty darn nice.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, it's a workhorse. I can pull more shadow and highlight detail recovery with my 1DX than I can with my 5D Mark III as well.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> So I was reading the rumor on Canon's roadmap for 2013 and got me to thinking... Is the 1DX really Canon's workhorse?
> 
> I'm a beginning fashion and beauty photographer that is working to get bigger and higher profile jobs. I currently have a 5D Mark II which has served me quite well for many things in this arena. However it's not as great an all-arounder that I would like for my non-fashion jobs which helps circulate my name and get me some additional income.
> 
> ...



Keep your MK2 just in-case you need those extra MP but the 1Dx will be a tank for years of service and abuse.

As for the MK3, I jumped from 5Dc+EG-s precise screen to 5D3 standard screen and miss the old focus screen. The AF though, makes up for it 10 fold. I will probably not outgrow my MK3's anytime soon.


----------



## jrista (Jan 29, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> The 5D Mark III is a great camera. But the lack of a user-replaceable focus-screen and no pro body is a downside. It's fast enough and the AF is more than adequate. But not sure if it's something I would be happy with for 4 or more years. Which is what I expect from a pro camera.



Do you really need the replaceable focus screen? If you are using AF, why would you need a manual focus assist screen? I mean, I can't imagine using a split prism or katzeye with a high-end 61pt AF system...the alternate focus screen would just get in the way.


----------



## charlesa (Jan 29, 2013)

Having the 1DX for the past 9 months I can tell you it is one beast eating anything you throw at it.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark III is a great camera. But the lack of a user-replaceable focus-screen and no pro body is a downside. It's fast enough and the AF is more than adequate. But not sure if it's something I would be happy with for 4 or more years. Which is what I expect from a pro camera.
> ...



Yes. I largely use Zeiss lenses for fashion work. But for events, the 70-200mm will make the 1Dx a killer combination. So swapping out the focus screen when necessary would be awesome. I still hate them for not building in WiFi....


----------



## M.ST (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the 1D X for sports and action, but I miss the image quality and megapixels from the 1Ds Mark III.

If Canon is not able to put this year a 1D Xs on the market and Nikon put the D4X (prototypes are in the field for testing) on the market, than the D4X will be the workhorse for fashion and portrait photographers.

First test shows, that the D4X (or whatever named) have all that I expected from a 1Ds Mark III replacement that Canon don´t put on the market until today.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2013)

@Jrista, I also use the "manual" focus screen on 5Ds. It gives brighter viewfinder on lenses faster than 2.8, and also provides better DoF view. Downside is it also gives a true view of f4 lenses, ie darker view. 

There's no split finder or micro prism aids on the 5D manual screen.

I suspect the 6D only has interchangeable screens as it uses parts directly from the 5D mk2


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 5, 2013)

The Nikon D4X looks to be the perfect for me. But rumored cameras usually are.


----------



## caruser (Feb 5, 2013)

I just went from the 5D2 to a 1DX. Once you stop fretting over the 3MP difference you'll be a happy camper (until something with more MPs from Canon arrives, perhaps even longer). I'd say the overall image quality is definitely not worse.


----------



## pedro (Feb 5, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> So I was reading the rumor on Canon's roadmap for 2013 and got me to thinking... Is the 1DX really Canon's workhorse?
> 
> I'm a beginning fashion and beauty photographer that is working to get bigger and higher profile jobs. I currently have a 5D Mark II which has served me quite well for many things in this arena. However it's not as great an all-arounder that I would like for my non-fashion jobs which helps circulate my name and get me some additional income.
> 
> ...



You don't have to be concerned. An 8 MP nighscape shot by my 30D was blown up and put on the aluminium body of 20 ton transporter in Switzerland...So no problem with 18 MP either.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 5, 2013)

The overall IQ of the 1DX is better than the 5D2 or 5D3. Just blow highlights or bring up shadow detail recovery and you'll quickly see what I mean. It's actually quite a bit better and I can push files farther than either camera.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 5, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> The overall IQ of the 1DX is better than the 5D2 or 5D3. Just blow highlights or bring up shadow detail recovery and you'll quickly see what I mean. It's actually quite a bit better and I can push files farther than either camera.



How does it compare with 1Ds III files if I may ask bdunbar, if you had experience with this other body?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 5, 2013)

charlesa said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The overall IQ of the 1DX is better than the 5D2 or 5D3. Just blow highlights or bring up shadow detail recovery and you'll quickly see what I mean. It's actually quite a bit better and I can push files farther than either camera.
> ...



Good question. The 1Ds3 is still better overall to about, say, ISO 400, with no editing of the photo. However, once you edit, for example start post-processing, the 1DX file is much, much more flexible.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 5, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



But for landscape, architecture or long exposure work, always in the ISO 50-100 range... it is still a formidable camera, no?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think you will tell any real-life difference between the two in those ISO ranges honestly.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 5, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I don't think you will tell any real-life difference between the two in those ISO ranges honestly.



Thank you, was doubting the purchase of a 1Ds III as a backup body there for a moment!


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think for your purposes 1DX may not provide much more than 5D3 (and cost ~$3000 more).

I own both bodies, and hands down 1DX is a better camera all things factored in... although the 5D3 is no slouch; but whether the 1DX is a necessity for you in a studio setting is rather questionable. 

You will find the 1DX sensor more forgiving, you can push/pull subpar exposures more than any of Canon's other contemporary sensors. 1DX trumps the rest of the line up in lowlight, sports, and wild life photography...you don't appear to fit any of those categories in first blush. In which case, 5D3 will offer you ~3 MP more without too many compromises and at significant financial savings.

Though exceptions always apply, and not mutually exclusive, here is a rather simple test to apply ...

If your actual lens usage on a day-to-day basis is overwhelmingly with 85L II, 50L, 35L, 24L, 14L, or fast standard zooms in this range then 5D3 may be an adequate fit, perhaps even a marginally better fit given the added ~3 MP's. 

If you mostly use the 100+mm fast primes and super teles (in real use, not I have a 70-200mm f/2.8 II that everyone and their aunt has, and therefore I am a sports photographer logic ) then you will love the 1DX.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 5, 2013)

The 1DX is a stunning camera and is top of the pile in most areas, certainly in the Canon model range and marginally trumps most of Nikons too. But that's my point, it only marginally trumps over the 5DIII too. Apart from slightly better AF servo tracking (61 point AF engaged) and double the fps (12 vs 6) then there is little between them. The 1Dx has slightly better iso noise ability, the 5DIII has slightly more resolution. The 5DIII is smaller and lighter...which is often a bonus. The 1Dx has better weather sealing...although I'm finding the 5DIII is the best non-1D series I've used. Both the 5DIII and 1Dx use the same AF array and system, they were jointly developed. Both can use dual cards too. In fact there is more commonality that differences. It's a pity the 5DIII wasn't called the 5Dx. The 5DIII has a silent shutter mode which is currently the quietest DSLR made and it's spookily quiet.
Personally, I'd choose a pair of 5DIII's over a single 1Dx any day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2013)

'Marginal' is relative. Yes, double the frame rate and face-tracking in AI Servo are key differences, as is the tank-like build. But the 'little' differences add up - more accurate (and tunable) metering, AF point-linked spot metering, higher battery voltage drives lens AF motors faster (noticeably, especially with a lens like the 85L), minimum shutter settable to faster than 1/250 s, the second card slot being CF so RAW can be written to both cards without severely throttling bursts, etc. Do those add up to >$3K? Depends on need and budget...


----------



## paul (Feb 5, 2013)

I choose for a second 5D3 instead of a 1DX because of the silent shutter.It's less intimidating when shooting portraits.


----------



## pwp (Feb 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The 5DIII is smaller and lighter...which is often a bonus.
> 
> The 5DIII has a silent shutter mode which is currently the quietest DSLR made and it's spookily quiet.



Dimensions? True, but only without the grip:

5D Mk3 with grip & batteries
Weight 1,420g
160mm high, 150mm wide & 85mm thick

1DX
Weight 1,340 grams 
(158 x 163.6 x 82.7 mm)

Silent shutter? Worth having a 5D3 for this feature alone. It's barely a murmur...

-PW


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 5, 2013)

pwp said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The 5DIII is smaller and lighter...which is often a bonus.
> ...



I wouldn't say the silent shutter is worth going with a 5d3 over a 1DX if you'll use most of the other bits that the 1DX has, however for some events (concerts, performances, on set photography, etc) it can be nice as it really is much, much quieter. Hard to hear over a couple of feet away generally. However, if I had the money, I would certainly have gone for the 1DX. The RGB metering & face tracking, build & quality, focus point linked metering, and all the rest of the bit is something I'd take in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

The only reason holding me back from buying 1DX is the size - It's a *BIG GUN*.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 6, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is a stunning camera and is top of the pile in most areas, certainly in the Canon model range and marginally trumps most of Nikons too. But that's my point, it only marginally trumps over the 5DIII too. Apart from slightly better AF servo tracking (61 point AF engaged) and double the fps (12 vs 6) then there is little between them. The 1Dx has slightly better iso noise ability, the 5DIII has slightly more resolution. The 5DIII is smaller and lighter...which is often a bonus. The 1Dx has better weather sealing...although I'm finding the 5DIII is the best non-1D series I've used. Both the 5DIII and 1Dx use the same AF array and system, they were jointly developed. Both can use dual cards too. In fact there is more commonality that differences. It's a pity the 5DIII wasn't called the 5Dx. The 5DIII has a silent shutter mode which is currently the quietest DSLR made and it's spookily quiet.
> ...




chilled...i've had the opposite experience. since buying the 1dx a few months ago, my 5d3 is "gathering dust". 

to the OP...if you shoot sports or fast action stuff, then the 1dx is a superstar. for everying else, the 5d3 is as good or better.

north


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 6, 2013)

BIG VOTE for my BIG GUN!!!

1Dx... +5 and why?

because...

1. It's BIG, ideal for big hands.
2. It's for people who can carry heavy stuff, and not complain like a little girl about weight and size.
3. It's a photo weapon, and not a little toy
4. Better ISO.
5. Faster shutter speed 12-14 fps - MONSTER.
6. Louder shutter - I paid 6.200,00 Euro for freekin' camera who gives a sh.. if attracts a little attention (you are photographer, you should have "stronger armour" ... "thick skin", if you can't handle pressure of few people complaining, and you care a lot about what they all have to say, than you shouldn't do photography... stop crying and start taking photos. (You don't buy a Ferrari, and than drive only in 1st gear, you shift your 6 or 7 gears, and enjoy in speed of light, with big sound coming from your engine, not your speakers).
1Dx = Ferrari 
7. Better water sealing.
8. 400000 shutter cycles.
9. Better video quality.
etc...
I hope you get the point why 1Dx over anything else on this planet ...
No hard feelings people, but pay more - get more.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 6, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> BIG VOTE for my BIG GUN!!!
> 
> 1Dx... +5 and why?
> 
> ...



Whoa, easy there. Speaking to #6, as others have mentioned as well, there *are* some things that a photographer can be hired for where the silent shutter features of the 5d3 may almost trump all the rest of the advantages the 1DX brings. Some places, it's not only that people would complain, it's you wouldn't get the job next time around, or even invited to leave then and there. Not saying I wouldn't trade up for the 1DX, but it all depends on the best tool for the job. Sometimes quiet is worth more than 14fps and a shutter that sounds like a machine gun.


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Silent shutter mode should "ease the pain" little bit there.
Last year I shoot dedication of the church.
Many high ranked church people were there.
Everything was extremely quiet.
And if I managed to shoot entire ceremony in 1Dx "shutter normal - loud mode", without a single complain of bishop and others, than I really can't find situation where I couldn't shoot with my 1Dx.
Here is the link to the mentioned ceremony:

http://youtu.be/-kFXQUduL3k


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 6, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> Silent shutter mode should "ease the pain" little bit there.
> Last year I shoot dedication of the church.
> Many high ranked church people were there.
> Everything was extremely quiet.
> ...



Try that but replace the bishops with an angry bride-zilla and see how much skin you lose...or if you ever get a call back for more work

Old religous kooks are nothing compared to pissed off brides complaining you ruined the most important day of their lives.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> Try that but replace the bishops with an angry bride-zilla and see how much skin you lose...or if you ever get a call back for more work



No worries. Archangel says bigger is better, right? If the 1D X is impressive on its own, just think how much more impressive it would be inside a big ol' sound blimp.


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 6, 2013)

No worries. Archangel says bigger is better, right? If the 1D X is impressive on its own, just think how much more impressive it would be inside a big ol' sound blimp. 


[/quote]

;D now that's a kind of answer I like to hear 
Thanks for "breaking" this serious conversation Neuro.
I'm always more for fun and smile, than for fight, just... I don't like constant complaining about same stuff, like weight, size and shutter noise.
It's a free market, buy what ever you like if you can afford it.
Unfortunately I'm not that rich, I lost my job in furniture sales 3 years ago, and ever since than I'm trying to do my best with photography. 
I don't have money to buy 5-6 different cameras, and same amount of different lenses, so, when I had to choose just one camera, I chose Canon 1Dx.
I agree with the statement, that if you can afford 1Dx and 5DMarkIII, that it's probably better to choose "silent one" for church and similar situations, but... I can do that, so, I have "thick skin" and have to improvise.
I could put 1Dx between two small cushions and... voila... silent mode ON ;D


----------



## pwp (Feb 6, 2013)

Back to the OP, my current working pair is a 5D3 and a 1D Mk4 with backup from a 1Ds3. I've only got to string another couple of strong months together and I'm straight into a 1DX. 

As someone who has always had 1-Series Canons, going right back to film days, they really are _THE _number one workhorse, and the 1DX raises the bar even further. And by the way, I'll be keeping the Mk4 when the 1DX arrives. I like its rock-solid performance in just about any conditions, the x1.3 crop and the 1/300 sec flash sync too much to retire it just yet. And ergonomics? 1-Series rule here. The handling on a job is so smooth and seamless when compared to the gripped 5D3 which feels exactly what it is...two components bolted together vs a fully integrated design as found on the 1DX. 

Yep, not only is the 1DX _THE _workhorse, it immediately doubles as a racehorse and a pretty cool show pony. 

-PW


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> BIG VOTE for my BIG GUN!!!
> 
> 1Dx... +5 and why?
> 
> ...



Can your 800horsepower "Ferrari" goes faster than other cars on this highway :-X

About "right tool for the right job"  Big gun is not for everyone

Bottom line....1DX is a *SUPER TOY * ;D


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> BIG VOTE for my BIG GUN!!!
> 
> 1Dx... +5 and why?
> 
> ...



Hmm...and the 1D X compensates for a tiny little....what? :  ;D


----------

